#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Is god an engineer?

## aishwarya

Vacations are on and I have nothing to do..My mom forced me to go with her to a nearby temple. As I waited endlessly outside the temple for mom to finish her buttering, I started thinking....

IS GOD AN ENGINEER?

He must be an IT engineer; after all, He knows more than Google does!
But then, why does He send flashes of lightening when it rains? He must be an Electric Engineer.
But then again, He made the seas and oceans. He surely must have been a Marine Engineer.
What about the chemical reactions because of which the world was formed.. 100% Chemical Engineering hi kiya hoga!
We can't deny that he constructed the whole world. It is His design after all! Is He into civil then?

Finally mom came out and we had to leave and I thought.. What the hell!! As though, He must have been able to get admission in the general quota after clearing exams like AIEEE n CET!! Chod!! Bhagwaan ke paas itna TP karne ke liye time nahi rahega! :P: 





  Similar Threads: i am an engineer I am also a engineer engineer who is an engineer!!!

----------


## mangzee

hehehehe....... good creative thinking.....  :(y):  :):

----------


## saloni

Ha ha ha nice ones [MENTION=5]aishwarya[/MENTION]!!  :): 

hey are you the same dudette who gave us canteen-o-logy??????

----------


## aishwarya

hey thnx...mangzee!!  :):   :): 

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

Hey saloni..thnx..and yes im the same 'dudette' who gave you canteen-o-logy..do read my other posts too... :):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

He He He... lovely post!! I never Prayed in that way!!

----------


## cool.taniya

[MENTION=5]aishwarya[/MENTION] -simply loved dis article!!

----------


## aishwarya

@crazy.bishnoi29..thnx  :):   :P: 
[MENTION=7117]cool.taniya[/MENTION]...hey thnx a tonne!!  :):

----------


## crazybishnoi29

nice profile picture aishwarya.. can anyone tell me how to add profile pictures?????

----------


## aishwarya

hey [MENTION=545]crazybishnoi29[/MENTION].. thnx man!!  :):

----------


## priyankkumar89

Well thought Aish! But u r making him (our lovely god) an engineer! :(giggle):  To me... he more seems to be an "artist" playing with his art, painting this nature, creating lovely species. And yupp, after all that u can entitle all those heavy engineer degrees to him! :P:  but trust me, he don't want to see 3 idiots after that!!

----------


## priyankkumar89

This to all those who are crazy to find answers such as what is this universe, big-bang, what is 4th dimension, what will happen to our universe... will it end one day?, what was before the universe was formed or big-bang event happened, where is the edge of this dark infinite space.... is there a wall at the edge of the whole universe saying "Dead End! Turn Left"! where is the base and where is the up of this space, where these all planets are hanging, why didn't they fell downward or just hopp here and there lossely in universe?  :(whew):  

Yes. There are lot of and lot of questions related to our eternity.

I am extracting juices of my mind from last several years trying to find answers of such question and what i got!..............bunch of another questions still unanswered.

Watch these videos and realize on your own...where we stand in this infinite dark matter. And the biggest question is....
Are We Alone???????


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr7wNQw12l8

I am waiting for your reactions on this.

---------- Post added at 04:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEQou...eature=related

---------- Post added at 04:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xE7xR...eature=related

---------- Post added at 04:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsPqe...eature=related

---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAzJy...eature=related

---------- Post added at 04:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoLvO...eature=related

---------- Post added at 04:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9feX...eature=related

---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlUlP...eature=related

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:19 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X08ii...eature=related

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3fqE...eature=related

---------- Post added at 04:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oSx4...eature=related

---------- Post added at 04:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ou3Tu...eature=related


Hey, too much ho gaya na! Chalo chodo yaar, enjoy the day!
Take Care.

----------


## priyankkumar89

Here's a one shot of theory i found:

What was there before the universe was  created with a big bang?  The answer to this question is what  contemporary physics is trying to understand. 
  Evidences are becoming very clear based on research by Indian Scientists  in the Indian Institute of Science that Universe is in its fifth cycle  of “birth and death “. Just like in case of the stars (known as Super  Nova), Universes are also created and destroyed periodically in Billions  of years. Many Universes are actually contained by mega-Universe. These  Universes are born and they die over billions of years. The  mega-Universes are contained by super-mega-Universe and they are also  born and die. This goes on and on till we reach the multidimensional  infinity. Those who are religious may at that stage interpret God as  that invisible “multi-dimensional infinity” that really created  everything and controls everything. 
 So what was there before the big-bang theory? For understanding that  concept,  you may need to understand how stars and solar systems are  created and they do die over time. For example four billion years from  today, our Sun will “die” through a process called Super Nova. The whole  solar system including our earth will be destroyed as the expanding sun  will absorb it and then become a “dead Star”. But then all the matter  around it will again collect into another area of the Universe and the  new solar system will be created. 
 Similarly, before our current Universe, the previous generation Universe  died. There is something called “dark energy”. As dark energy  increases, the acceleration may happen so quickly that galaxies, stars,  and eventually atoms will be torn apart, in the so-called Big Rip. About  six Billion years before our Universe started accelerating towards this  Big Rip process. 
 After the Universe is destroyed, the dark energy will eventually lead to  a re-collapse of the Universe, in the Big Crunch into a dot in a  different part of the Mega-Universe. And then another big bang will  happen! 
 The Universe and the Mega Universe chains gives rise to the so-called  “multi-dimensional physical infinity”. In other words if you try to  reach out to physical science to answer this phenomenon, eventually  science will come back and say it is infinity – we just do not know. 
 However, when you pull yourself out of the physical domain and focus on  spiritual domain then things become very clear. According to these  Physicists in the Indian Institute of Science, the ancient Hinduism said  things that we are scientifically getting to know now! 
 Spirituality allows us to move out of that confusing never-ending  physical infinity.  The physical infinity is like getting into a room  full of mirrors.  It is just a case of illusion that seems millions of  you through the mirror effects.  But once you turn the light off, you  realize that it is just you in the rooms!  Spirituality allows you to  get over that realm of confusing physical reality. 
 The real challenge for science is not to just to dig in more of the  physical reality - but try to traverse the "science and art" of unknown  spirituality.  There are evidences that extra-terrestrials with very  advanced technology mastered the spiritual realm of science and they are  capable of creating the miracles.

----------


## aishwarya

> Well thought Aish! But u r making him (our lovely god) an engineer! To me... he more seems to be an "artist" playing with his art, painting this nature, creating lovely species. And yupp, after all that u can entitle all those heavy engineer degrees to him! but trust me, he don't want to see 3 idiots after that!!


its all in the mind, my dear..you can think of him as whatever you wish..and FYI hez watching all of us idiots down here!! let alone 3 of them!!  :P:

----------


## vrishtisingh

creative thoughts..........keep it up......

----------

